

Show HN: Find friends of friends that trade bitcoins - cbeach
http://www.cointouch.com/

======
cbeach
This is my site, developed in Scala/Play/Neo4J/Mongo/Nginx. Add bids and
offers for bitcoins, trading either GBP, USD or EUR. Prices are shown at a
spread from exchange prices (thus updated automatically every 60 seconds).
Currently supports Facebook login. Google and LinkedIn coming soon.

I'd appreciate your thoughts

~~~
visakanv
Nice idea, but landing page looks slightly dodgy. I'd like a little more
information before signing in through Facebook. Maybe it's just me, others may
feel differently.

~~~
cbeach
Understood - I intend to add a T&C's page, an about page, link to @cointouch
twitter feed. Would this make you comfortable to sign in?

I'll also find the best bitcoin intro guide I can and link to that.

It's just been a few evening's work so far so much scope for improvement.

